# Super WoW Rig



## Carrion (Jul 9, 2007)

Dual-Boxing.com :: View topic - Gameslah's 50 Boxing Setup







His "computer room", one of the many crazy pics.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2007)

That's kinda sad...I actually do useful stuff with my "multi-box" setup 

If he had a cluster going on I would be like "whoa sweet" but for WOW...just sad  It's definitely a time when running kb shortcuts makes life much easier.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 9, 2007)

wow.... That is amazing...


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 9, 2007)

Um, yeah, dude's monthy game fees could rent a place to live.


----------



## Cool711 (Jul 9, 2007)

As a certified computer geek, I am completely abhorred at this.


----------



## XEN (Jul 9, 2007)

Hell, I'd like to get ONE machine that won't freeze cold for 2-3 solid minutes when I enter Alterac Valley! I swear I'm not AFK in the cave!!! Don't report me!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Um, yeah, dude's monthy game fees could rent a place to live.



He could make something like 4000 to 5000 thousand dollar a month just by farming gold like he did in SM. with only 5 boxes... that is crazy.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> He could make something like 4000 to 5000 thousand dollar a month just by farming gold like he did in SM. with only 5 boxes... that is crazy.



Gold farming =  

I am so glad the industry is taking a stand against this stuff.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd love to have a couple of those.


Also, I'd totally farm gold to make money off of WoW nerds. Somebody has to take advantage of them


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow!  

Impressive/Slightly Sad/Crazy?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Gold farming =
> 
> I am so glad the industry is taking a stand against this stuff.


+1 games are for fun, not to make money/scam people


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 10, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd love to have a couple of those.
> 
> 
> Also, I'd totally farm gold to make money off of WoW nerds. Somebody has to take advantage of them



You would have to be one to take advantage of one in that case.  

Im neutral on the whole gold farming thing though, since I haven't had to deal with that problem. If someone told me whats wrong about it I'd probably see the problem and pick a side.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Farmer (gaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

This is just the tip of the iceberg, but for the most part people that buy and sell gold and platinum in games like WoW are doing nothing but hurting the economy of the game, and creating an industry that exploits it. 

This ruins things for the people who just want to have fun playing the games. The more money that floods in devalues the money made by legit players, making it hard to buy gear/etc.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Farmer (gaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> This is just the tip of the iceberg, but for the most part people that buy and sell gold and platinum in games like WoW are doing nothing but hurting the economy of the game, and creating an industry that exploits it.
> 
> This ruins things for the people who just want to have fun playing the games. The more money that floods in devalues the money made by legit players, making it hard to buy gear/etc.



 In most MMORPGs, RMT (real money trading) is an action that will get your account banned no questions asked.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, that is one setup.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 11, 2007)

wtf? i dont know what the hell that stuff is or does really. the dude's mom needs to kick his ass.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2007)

Check out the FoH forums - that post is bullshit. That's a gold farming operation, and all of those machines just run bots. It's been posted a ton in the past.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Farmer (gaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> This is just the tip of the iceberg, but for the most part people that buy and sell gold and platinum in games like WoW are doing nothing but hurting the economy of the game, and creating an industry that exploits it.
> 
> This ruins things for the people who just want to have fun playing the games. The more money that floods in devalues the money made by legit players, making it hard to buy gear/etc.



You'll hate me then, because I made a shitton of money selling plat in EQ back in the day, and about $250 a week selling excess gold (to IGE) in WoW, before getting $900 for my account from fuckin' P4H.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> +1 games are for fun, not to make money/scam people



Disagree. You can do both (not the scamming, but the fun and money making).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Disagree. You can do both (not the scamming, but the fun and money making).


Well I don't care if you sell some items to make a bit of cash (my friend's done this before) but if that's the only thing that you're doing (farming) then gtfo.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Well I don't care if you sell some items to make a bit of cash (my friend's done this before) but if that's the only thing that you're doing (farming) then gtfo.



Aye. I was always in high end raid guilds, so honestly selling the gold was the only real thing that it was good for, since there was never anything I could actually "buy" with the shit that was better than what I'd get through raiding. Plus farming in the downtime for $100-200 extra a week just playing a video game didn't suck, heh.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> You'll hate me then, because I made a shitton of money selling plat in EQ back in the day, and about $250 a week selling excess gold (to IGE) in WoW, before getting $900 for my account from fuckin' P4H.



I probably would, if I still played that POS life-sucking game. 

Seriously, it got to the point where either A) you had to buy plat from some farmer wasting even more money on pixels, or B) you had to waste shitloads of time farming yourself. This was just to afford gear for your own level. Not even cool stuff, just average run-of-the-mill gear.

EQ had enough timesinks as it was, adding this in killed all the fun.


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2007)

Whoa, that's insane.


----------

